# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo™ погружает потребителей в мощную реальность современных смарт-устройств

## Labs

Компьютерные технологии становятся более персонализированными благодаря изменяющим реальность ноутбукам, умным помощникам и гарнитурам

• Виртуальная реальность от Microsoft и Lenovo – в очках дополненной реальности Explorer.

• Объедините мобильность и удобство планшетного ПК с преимуществами личного помощника в одном полезном устройстве ‒ Tab 4 Home Assistant.

• Откройте для себя ноутбук-трансформер Yoga™ 920 с интеллектуальными технологиями, включающими поддержку активного пера, голосовое управление Cortana®, усовершенствованное с помощью микрофонов дальнего действия и биометрической аутентификации.

Компания Lenovo объявляет о выпуске новых смарт-устройств, которые раскрывают мощь и потенциал современных интеллектуальных технологий ‒ с использованием искусственного интеллекта (AI), интеллектуальных функций и дополненной (augmented reality, AR) и виртуальной реальности (virtual reality, VR). Эти устройства делают трансформационные технологии доступными для большинства потребителей и бросают вызов условностям традиционных границ категорий. 

Очки дополненной реальности Explorer Mixed Reality, пакет Home Assistant для Tab 4 и трансформер Yoga 920 с дизайнерскими моделями лимитированного выпуска предлагают огромное количество способов насладиться более персонализированным опытом работы с компьютерными технологиями. Кроме того, портфель решений Lenovo пополнили новый 12-дюймовый трансформер Yoga 720 и гибридный планшетный компьютер Miix 520 на платформе Windows® 10.

*Lenovo Explorer* 

Наш открытый подход к партнерским отношениям и создание новых технологий сочетания устройств и потрясающего контента выделяют нас среди других поставщиков, и мы считаем, что этот подход ведет к лучшему пользовательскому опыту, изменяющему мир. Вместе с Microsoft мы создаем новый уровень виртуальной реальности. Мы представляем очки Lenovo Explorer Mixed Reality, совместимые с более чем 100 устройствами, готовыми к VR. Мы разработали Lenovo Explorer как естественное и доступное расширение вашего ПК: вы можете получить доступ к пакету Microsoft Office, заниматься веб-серфингом или смотреть шоу в виртуальной среде домашнего офиса, играть в игры виртуальной реальности (VR), исследовать голографические туры и улучшать возможности просмотра видео с помощью 3D, 360-градусных и 4K-видеороликов. Установка занимает всего несколько минут, просто подключите кабель к компьютеру.

*Трансформируйте свой планшет с Lenovo Home Assistant Pack*

Голосовой помощник Alexa1 от Amazon делает другие устройства более интеллектуальными, и мы первыми совместили эту технологию с планшетами. Серия устройств для всей семьи Tab 4 стала еще более разнообразной, благодаря дополнению Home Assistant Pack с Alexa. Используйте свой голос, чтобы посмотреть новости, погоду или календарь на дисплее планшета Tab 4. Сделайте еще больше с помощью голоса – совершайте покупки в Интернете, слушайте песни или управляйте своим умным домом. Результаты поиска выводятся в виде карточек на экране на 10-дюймовом или 8-дюймовом дисплее. Все, что вам нужно сделать, это спросить. В пакет Home Assistant Pack для Tab 4 входит приложение Home Assistant, мощный динамик и голосовой детектор дальнего действия с двумя микрофонами, чтобы вы могли управлять поиском с помощью голоса и слышать результаты на расстоянии до трех метров в любом направлении. Чтобы испытать этот уровень персонализации, вставьте Tab 4 в Home Assistant Pack, посмотрите, как экран переключится на интерфейс домашнего помощника ‒ и вы готовы к работе. А при весе всего 320 грамм этот легкий планшет можно взять куда угодно. С дополнительным пакетом Kid Pack и Productivity Pack, Tab 4 позволяет вам делать намного больше с одним и тем же устройством. Кроме возможностей умного помощника, Tab 4 также предлагает пакет Kid's Pack 2-в-1, превращающий устройство в детский планшет, и Productivity Pack, позволяющий эффективно решать рабочие задачи.

*Персонализация ПК с помощью стилуса, голоса и биометрии на Yoga 920*

ПК больше не означает «персональный компьютер», взаимодействие с которым является односторонним ‒ от человека к устройству. Теперь ПК означает персонализированные компьютерные технологии, а возможность обучения искусственного интеллекта (AI) дает ему контекстуальную информацию о том, где вы находитесь. Благодаря этой способности устройство может предвидеть ваши потребности и взаимодействовать с вами различными способами. Трансформер Yoga 920 – это продвижение на пути к более умному ноутбуку с новыми интеллектуальными функциями стилуса, распознаванием голоса на расстоянии2, возможностями смешанной реальности3, биометрической защитой и другими инструментами.

Поскольку многие из нас по-прежнему хотят пользоваться клавиатурой или пером для творчества, Yoga 920 предлагает опциональный стилус Lenovo Active Pen 2 с технологией Windows Ink™, который имеет 4096 уровней чувствительности для рисования и создания заметок без существенной задержки. Кроме того, распознавание голоса, отличительная технология смартфонов и смарт-динамиков, появляется в Yoga 920 с голосовым помощником Cortana. Теперь голосовые команды распознаются и в режиме ожидания, и на расстоянии до 4 метров2 – значит вы можете добавлять пункты в список покупок, отправлять электронную почту, осуществлять поиск информации в интернете, отслеживать посылки, запускать приложения и многое другое. Cortana даже использует AI, чтобы учиться у своих владельцев, поэтому Yoga 920 со временем становится умнее. Это устройство объединяет в себе производительность, благодаря новейшему процессору Intel® Quad Core™ i7 8-го поколения, ОС Windows® 10, и ослепительные визуальные эффекты на почти безрамочном сенсорном 4K-дисплее IPS  13,9-дюймов.

При весе всего 1,37 кг, четырехрежимный трансформер складывается на 360°, превращаясь из ноутбука в планшет. Помимо этого, презентован ограниченный тираж Yoga 920 с дизайнерским покрытием Gorilla® Glass: Yoga 920 Vibes с рисунком «визуальные вибрации», Star Wars Special Edition Yoga 920 Rebel Alliance и Star Wars Special Edition Yoga 920 Galactic Empire.

Кроме того, мы представляем 12-дюймовое устройство Yoga 720 – нашу самую портативную и компактную модель Yoga 720, толщиной всего в 15,75 мм и весом в 1,148 кг. Устройство оснащено дополнительным активным стилусом Active Pen (опционально), считывателем отпечатков пальцев и цифровым помощником Cortana. А планшетный компьютер Miix 520 на платформе Windows 10 предоставляет мобильным пользователям интуитивные способы создания контента или погружения в развлечения с цифровым пером Lenovo и опциональной камерой WorldView для 3D-визуализации.

1 Интеграция Amazon Alexa доступна на рынках, где Amazon представляет Alexa, в том числе в США, Германии и Великобритании.

2 Cortana с технологией удаленного распознавания голоса поддерживает расстояние до 4 метров, а в режиме ожидания требуется обновление Windows 10 Fall Creators Update, которое будет автоматически обновляться с 17 октября 2017 года.

3 Смешанная реальность требует обновления Windows 10 Fall Creators Update, которое будет автоматически обновляться с 17 октября 2017 года. Также требуется приобрести гарнитуру Lenovo Explorer для адаптера Windows Mixed Reality и Type-C для адаптера HDMI.

4 Дизайн и варианты цвета могут отличаться в зависимости от географии и могут быть доступны только на отдельных рынках.

----------

